# grizzly wont stay running



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

2009 550 grizzly runs for 20 to 30 secs and goes dead. will crank back if you wind on it some and goes dead again. have cleaned the throttle body and injector---both were clean-----any suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Check if any wire did not get loose because many times it happens and we don't get to know it easily.


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

I will check closer---did not see any loose connections when i was looking for a relay to the fuel pump (which i did not find) I guess i have a weak fuel pump but hate to guess at it. thanks


----------

